# [VBS] Registry auf Remote-PC - nicht verfügbar?



## BhaaL (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich möchte in meinem Netzwerk über ein VBScript alle PCs in der Domäne suchen, und über WMI und Registry-Funktionen die installierte Software auslesen (HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall)

Das klappt schon recht gut, aber eben nicht bei allen PCs
Ein bisschen mehr als die Hälfte der PCs ist zwar online (im Script per Ping geprüft), antwortet aber nicht auf den WMI-Aufruf.


> err.Description == "Der Remoteservercomputer ist nicht existiert oder nicht verfügbar"


(Ja, die Meldung kommt wirklich so )


```
set wmireg = GetObject("winmgmts:\\" & rechner & "\root\Default:StdRegProv")
```
Die erste Frage hierbei ist schon mal: *Kann man irgendwie schnell prüfen, ob der Zugriff über WMI überhaupt erlaubt ist?*
Der Zugriff, und das warten auf den Fehler kann durchaus 20 Sekunden dauern, drum läuft das Script bei über 100 Rechnern ein wenig lang.

Nebenbei prüft das Script auch das Betriebssystem des Remote-Systems, was bei Linux und ähnlichen Probleme macht (Linux unterstützt kein WMI?)
*Kann man das Remote-Betriebssystem anders prüfen, und so eventuell anders die installierte Software abfragen?*

Ich hoffe mal, hier gibts ein paar VBS-Experten, die mir weiterhelfen können.

Danke im Vorraus!

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
BhaaL


----------



## kuehnlm (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich stehe grade vor demselben Problem - hast Du da ne Lösung gefunden

Danke
Gruß M.


----------

